# Face book work



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across these toppers on handcrafted walking sticks a good site for all

The pirate stick made by American and has several on his Face book site called Whimsical walking sticks

by Keith Niddy

the dragon stick made by Ken KOHI

An the Cart hoarse by Mark Davies

Surprising how many people can design and carve such things just goes to show the crafts and arts are very much alive

It does give ideas to design your own pieces and shows what standards can be achieved


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobalt, thank you for posting these pictures. Those are all excellent carvings and detail paint work.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

My mind spins! How can work like this be possible? How would you start pieces like these. The detail is incredible and expertly done. Thanks for sharing these cobalt. N.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

The internet has shown me we have a great amount of talented people in our Nation.


----------

